# Will des DH bzw. FR anfangen und komme aus Helmbrechts



## WunderatschF (14. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Also will mich mal Kurz vorstellen.
Also ich komme aus der Nähe von Helmbrechts, des lieg bei Hof, und habe mit Freunden am Döbraberg eine super DH bzw. FR strecke gefunden und hat mir alles voll Fun gemacht!!

Da ich immoment so und so eine neue Sportart suche (normale Radfahren wird zu langweilig) dachte ich mir ich könnte ja mal des DH oder FR fahren anfangen. Deswegen wolte ich mal fragen was ich denn so alels brauche dafür udn ob es eventuell ein paar Leute gibt, die mir etwas beibringen könnten oder eventuell auch eine Stecke mit mir aufbauen würden (Holz und Privatwald wäre vorhanden).

ALso einfach mal melden und bisl hier posten 





____________________________________________________________________

Wenn jmd. Hilfe mit Computerhardware oder Software braucht einfach melden !


----------



## SpongeBob (14. Mai 2006)

Du tust brauchen:


 Ein DH / FR Bike, zum Anfang reicht sowas hier: KLICK KLICK
 Protektoren sind auch sehr wichtig, am Anfang Schienbein, Arm und Helm. Solltest du dann doch auf richtig DH und Bikepark einsteigen, dann wäre eine Saftyjacket auch vom Vorteil.
 Und dann brauchst auch eine gewisse Portion Mut. Der Rest kommt von alleine 


Da ich nicht aus Hof komme wird es wohl ehr schwer mit zam fahren aber wenn mal nach Nbg kommst, kannst dich gerne melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (17. Mai 2006)

wie sponge schon sagte ... 
ein stabiles bike (am besten vom händler "ums eck" beraten lassen)
saftige Knie/Schienbein Protektoren ... ich hab die DH Protis von Race Face, zwar teuer aber megastabil und stecken so ziemlich jeden sturz ohne probleme weg
FullFace Helm, Safteyjacke und handschuhe!
das wars dann ... vorerst

wenn du nicht so weit weg wärst von mir würde ich mich keine 2mal zum bau im privatwald einladen lassen... aber die fahrt richtung hof ist mir doch etwas zu weit, leider


----------



## TheRock- (17. Mai 2006)

Ja wie schon gesagt, Helm ist definitiv der wichtigste Schutz, und wenn es nur eine BMX Halbschale ist, aber der am häufigsten gebrauchte ist womöglich der Schienbeinschoner. Also die beiden sollten sicherlich vorhanden sein. Und natürlich Handschuhe, machen definitiv ein besserer Fahrgefühl.

Ein Tipp, am Ochsenkopf-Süd bei Fleckl wird derzeit eine Singletrail bzw. Downhillstrecke gebaut, mit Hühnerleitern etc. Da kann man dann auch mit dem Lift wieder hochfahren, was ja ganz "chillig" ist. Die Strecke müsste demnächst fertig werden. Und der Ochsenkopf ist ja von Helmbrechts auch nicht ganz so weit entfernt.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2006)

japp ... am ochsenkopf hab ich damals auch so richtig blut geleckt ... aber ohne lift 

ich würd net gleich mit nem dh-hobel anfangen ... zuerst mal den keller bauen, also mit nem stabilen hardtail die basic lernen (sprech da aus eigener unfähig zu allem erfahrung) und dann wennst noch bock hast nen geilen dhler. 
in deinem alter halten das die knochen schon noch aus ohne hinterbauweichereierfederung


----------



## Alexspeed (7. November 2008)

Hey,

Huhu Ich suche die Alte DH strecke am Döbraberg!!!
Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich weiß das es eine alte Strecke gibt da da auch mal wirklich DH Rennen durchgeführt wurden und würde gerne mal dorten fahren.
Auch möchte ich einen schönen Hometrail und Der Döbraberg würde sich super eignen.

Bitte nicht diese doofen Singletails angeben denn die sind mir etwas zu langweilig.

Wenn möglich bitte mit karte angeben oder GPS koordinaten.

Suche auch Leute aus der Nähe die Gern nen Homespot riden, pflegen und aufbauen würden!


Ride On


----------



## St0Rm (7. November 2008)

Würde mich eigentlich auch mal interessieren.
Wusste garnich das da was steht 

Gruß
der Sebbo


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. November 2008)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Huhu Ich suche die Alte DH strecke am Döbraberg!!!
> Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich weiß das es eine alte Strecke gibt da da auch mal wirklich DH Rennen durchgeführt wurden und würde gerne mal dorten fahren.
> Auch möchte ich einen schönen Hometrail und Der Döbraberg würde sich super eignen.



Na dann zeig ein wenig Eigeninitiative und fahr hin und such die Strecke. Wenn die Strecke direkt am Döbraberg sein soll, dann kann das ja nicht übermäßig schwer sein, die zu finden.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2008)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Huhu Ich suche die Alte DH strecke am Döbraberg!!!
> Kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich weiß das es eine alte Strecke gibt da da auch mal wirklich DH Rennen durchgeführt wurden und würde gerne mal dorten fahren.
> ...


 

das dh race am döbraberg war 2002 ... glaub net das man die strecke noch finden kann. war auch nicht wirklich was gebautes drin ... war einfach forstweg/skipiste/wald.


----------



## Alexspeed (7. November 2008)

Ahh,

Das ist schon mal super das jemand da was weiß!!!

EMan bist du da auch mitgefahren oder kennst jemand der dort war 2002? Also der Berg ist ja ganz in ordnung um nen schönen Trail reinzubauen. wenn schon ne schöne streckenführung steht dann ists leichter aber mal schauen.

Kennt jemand noch die verantwortilchen vom Race 2002? 

Werd wahrscheinlich mal mit den Förster reden müssen, vielleicht weiß der noch was und wenn er einwilligt könnt ich nen schönen hometrail bauen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. November 2008)

na das würde mich aber auch mal interessieren?? Ich bin da ja schon überall unterwegs gewesen, und kenn da nichts was ich so bezeichnen würde. Lass
mich aber gern belehren  
Das nächste Jahr kommt bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?q=bayerische+meisterschaft+d%C3%B6braberg&rls=com.microsoft:*:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GFRD

japp ... war dabei ... aber war sch... und ich nen rookie


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. November 2008)

naja da ist der Oko wohl schon die bessere Wahl. Da bist ja am Döbraberg
gleich unten


----------



## schu2000 (7. November 2008)

Hab glaub ich irgendwo mal ein Video von dem "DH"-Race gsehn. Hat in etwa so ausgschaut wie wenn mer am Oko die Skipiste runterbrettert nur ohne den Sprung...also net so berauschend. Müssen wohl doch mal irgendwo den Spaten ansetzen 

tztztz...


			
				OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...fast in der DDR...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=293977&postcount=6


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. November 2008)




----------



## schu2000 (7. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... am ochsenkopf hab ich damals auch so richtig blut geleckt ... aber ohne lift



Ja ja...der hat mich auch reingeritten in die Kacke. Allerdings erst vor vier Monaten, mit Lift 
Beim Rookies Cup zum Zuschauen dort gewesen, nachm AlpenX mein jetziges Bike dort getestet (und gleich behalten  ) und seitdem addicted


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> tztztz...
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=293977&postcount=6


 
jaja  ... hab mal zu nem Ostberliner kurz vor Coburg von Ilmenau her kommend gesagt ... "so, jetzt sind wir wieder in Deutschland"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... war einfach forstweg/skipiste/wald.



Du hast den Schnee vergessen und soweit ich mich erinnern kann war es auch keine Skipiste sondern eine Schlammpiste
Und falls ich mich richtig erinnere hattes du damals noch eine Rohloff


G.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (8. November 2008)

Hab da auch noch was auf der Festplatte gefunden:






Eine Strecke als solche gibts nicht mehr, daher lohnt es sich nicht extra dorthin zu fahren.
Aber wenn man in der Gegend ist, mal die Skipiste runterzufahren kann schon ganz lustig sein.


----------



## Alexspeed (9. November 2008)

Das ist schon mal super dann weiß ich wo der Start war und wo es ca. langgeht. Werde mich mal mit den Förstern auseinandersetzen ob ich da mal den Spaten ansetzen darf.
Ist zwar nicht so lang wie der ochsenkopf aber bedeutend steiler.

Habe schon was davon gehört das eines Jahres ein Sessellift bis zum Luipoldturm gebaut wird.

Naja ich halt euch auf den laufenden.

Danke erstmal


----------



## schu2000 (9. November 2008)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal super dann weiß ich wo der Start war und wo es ca. langgeht. Werde mich mal mit den Förstern auseinandersetzen ob ich da mal den Spaten ansetzen darf.



Also sollte sich da einigermaßen legalerweise was auftun dann biete ich schon mal meine Hilfe an 



Alexspeed schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht so lang wie der ochsenkopf aber bedeutend steiler.



ja schon aber irgendwie fehlen die Steine  na am Oko liegen ja noch einige kleine und auch größere rum, dann müss mer halt a paar an den Döbraberg schaffen


----------

